# My Po



## tx8koibito (Aug 5, 2012)

My beloved Po


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 5, 2012)

Sweet!  Nice photo, too.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 5, 2012)

Watch your background.  It's leaning to the right a great deal.

Other than that I like it, especially the vantage point.


----------



## tx8koibito (Aug 5, 2012)

thanks Scott, was extremely hard to get him to stay still for a shot. So composition may not be perfect


----------



## nmoody (Aug 5, 2012)

Super cute dog! Other than what's already mentioned its great.


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 5, 2012)

I figured the Dutch angle was intentional. I still think it works.  (Sorry for C&Cing in the Just For Fun forum)


----------



## SCraig (Aug 5, 2012)

tx8koibito said:


> thanks Scott, was extremely hard to get him to stay still for a shot. So composition may not be perfect


Understood   Seems the smaller the dog the more energy is packed into them.  I'm not sure how you got one that close!


----------



## tx8koibito (Aug 5, 2012)

I was getting in position on the lawn, then my girlfriend distracted the pup (whilst running toward us) so that he'll stop running and looks directly at her. SNAP...!!!

85mm 1.2 @ f2


----------



## rokvi (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice shot!


----------



## tx8koibito (Aug 8, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Menthol (Aug 14, 2012)

Bravo. Nice shot
Was this a f1.4 lens of some sort?

Sent from my Galaxy SII using PhotoForum


----------



## Kazooie (Aug 14, 2012)

Aww, thought it said My Poo.


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 15, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Aww, thought it said My Poo.


----------



## seakritter (Aug 15, 2012)

The title scared me lol, but the shot is soooo cute, no C&C needed


----------



## tx8koibito (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi, This was taken with the 85 f1.2 (shot at F2)



Menthol said:


> Bravo. Nice shot
> Was this a f1.4 lens of some sort?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SII using PhotoForum


----------



## Rick58 (Aug 16, 2012)

Man, after reading the title, I was REALLY hoping there was a dog inside.


----------



## seakritter (Aug 16, 2012)

Rick58 said:
			
		

> Man, after reading the title, I was REALLY hoping there was a dog inside.



I was having the same fears


----------

